# opinioin on online stores like cafeexpress..etc



## unregistered (Feb 13, 2007)

What company do you think is the best for helping open online stores..like cafeexpress etc?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As per your other question I'd have to go with PrintMojo. They're not necessarily the best in terms of setting up the online storefront (haven't tried, don't know), but like Monkeylantern they're the only one I'd buy products from. Others' opinions will vary, but that's mine.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For a print on demand type service where you have a minimal upfront investment, I would say either CafePress.com or Spreadshirt.com.

Since it's free, you could just try them both and see which one you are more comfortable with.


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

There's also Zazzle and Good Storm


----------



## unregistered (Feb 13, 2007)

After reading some of the listed sites...it seems that you make more money with cafepress...correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

unregistered said:


> After reading some of the listed sites...it seems that you make more money with cafepress...correct me if I'm wrong..


you're wrong!!! you can make far more money using printmojo selling a superior product.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 13, 2007)

Brutal Tees said:


> you're wrong!!! you can make far more money using printmojo selling a superior product.


I've also thought about printmojo..some day I'll like to relable my design etc. I don't want to have an inventory at the moment and it seems that cp is the way to go at the moment.


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, the good thing is that, while you're at it, you can put up your designs in all of the fulfillment services available; the more the merrier, right?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

blackSheep77 said:


> Well, the good thing is that, while you're at it, you can put up your designs in all of the fulfillment services available; the more the merrier, right?


Only if your brand is equally cheap and cheerful, else it would be uniformity-of-product suicide.


----------

